# anyone else part of the trey brotherhood?



## th3rd3ye (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Trey 4 life


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't own a PS3


----------



## Tau Sin (Sep 20, 2009)

Macross
- Intel Core i7 920 2.6Ghz
- Nvidia Geforce GTX 260
- Gigabyte EX58-UD3R
- 3GB DDR3 Triple Channel 7-7-7-18
- Windows 7 RC1 Build 7100

It feels good to be the king.:boogie


----------



## th3rd3ye (Aug 31, 2009)

i had this post open and my Uncle decided to use my netbook and I'm pretty sure he thinks i'm gay now with Pictures of Hugh Jackman and Vin Diesel is first thing he saw lol


----------



## Tau Sin (Sep 20, 2009)

th3rd3ye said:


> i had this post open and my Uncle decided to use my netbook and I'm pretty sure he thinks i'm gay now with Pictures of Hugh Jackman and Vin Diesel is first thing he saw lol


Hey at least they got money (and depending on your tastes they're hawt).


----------

